# wall oven over dishwasher



## AlR (Mar 2, 2010)

looking for information on installing a wall oven over a dishwasher Heat issues are my concerns


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I have never seen an oven installed above a dishwasher before. What is the reason? I guess that would make it a self cleaning oven.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

what kind of heat issues?

heat goes up so the heat from the oven is not going to hurt the washer and the amount of heat the washer makes is not going to be a problem for an oven that is made to deal with 500+ degree temps.

. I think my biggest concern would be would it place the oven too high. It seems like a typical installation height for a wall oven is lower than where it would be due to the washer being below it.


----------

